
Lucky Microseconds: A Timing Attack on Amazon's S2n Implementation of TLS - Deinos
http://eprint.iacr.org/2015/1129
======
ck2
unrelated coincidence?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10620990](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10620990)

